# Heroes...Season 1--10/16/06 Esp#4



## Truth Seeker (Oct 16, 2006)

[imagel]http://image.com.com/tv/images/processed/thumb/49/65/35657.jpg[/imagel]




*Collision*



*Cast*: *Sendhil Ramamurthy, Milo Ventimiglia, Adrian Pasdar, Hayden Panettiere, Ali Larter, Noah Gray-Cabey, Santiago Cabrera, Tawny Cypress, Masi Oka, Greg Grunberg, Jack Coleman, Clea DuVall, Matt Lanter, Kristin Veitch, Nora Zehetner.*

Suresh finds one of the heroes. Hiro's plan backfires in Las Vegas. Niki's got more trouble with the mafia. Nathan goes to Vegas to raise money for the campaign. Isaac foresees more peril for Claire. Matt meets a couple of men who seem to know too much about him.​
First and last rule of becoming a 'superhero'....don't get greedy.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Oct 17, 2006)

Awesome episode.  A sword!  He has a sword!  And the previews for next week are just...like awesome.  I think I'm obsessed.  These people and their cliffies, makes me wanna scream.


----------



## Crothian (Oct 17, 2006)

Ya, this is the show of the season.  It might be the best show of the millenium!!  

I liked the switch in personalities from Mirror woman.  But I find my self mildly annoyed and previews from episodes farther then aweek away.  On the plus side, voice over guy is getting better.


----------



## Ed_Laprade (Oct 17, 2006)

So since when is scizophrenia (sp?) a super power?


----------



## Crothian (Oct 17, 2006)

Ed_Laprade said:
			
		

> So since when is scizophrenia (sp?) a super power?




She obviously can kick a thug's butt, so perhaps her power is in what she can do then.


----------



## tecnowraith (Oct 17, 2006)

Yeah, when I future Hiro showed he reminded me of so much future Trunks from Dragonball Z.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Oct 17, 2006)

I find it interesting that she has the tattoo and they didn't think to grab her up (at least it looks like they aren't).  I cannot wait to see Nathan really fly.  I liked his musings on flying over the desert.  I like that the writers are showing that despite his words to the contrary, he's hard wired to fly.


----------



## Crothian (Oct 17, 2006)

So, what's up with Cheer leader's  Dad?  Is he in three places at once here?


----------



## Ed_Laprade (Oct 17, 2006)

Anyway, one of the better episodes. But I was really waiting for the cop to tell Cheerleder's Dad that he was under arrest.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Oct 17, 2006)

Heh...You were waiting for *Claire's* dad to be told he was under arrest by *Matt*?  

This show has me on the edge of my seat.  I hate them for making me wait.  But this is the first show that I have *had* to watch weekly.  The rest I am content to get from other sources, but not this one.  Oh not this one!


----------



## Filby (Oct 17, 2006)

Very good episode. Thoroughly enjoyed it.

Future Hiro was pretty cool (I like him better as a geek tho'!), but I thought the sword was a bit much.


----------



## Crothian (Oct 17, 2006)

Filby said:
			
		

> but I thought the sword was a bit much.




My reaction to that was: "What is going on in the future that he needs a sword?"


----------



## Mad Hatter (Oct 17, 2006)

He's Japanese and a hero.  He has to have a sword...  Besides it could one of those everything regresses to a darker age due to some horrible bloody catastrophe.  All stories have to have that set up.   Besides, he's obviously gained some levels.


----------



## Crothian (Oct 17, 2006)

Mad Hatter said:
			
		

> Besides, he's obviously gained some levels.




A skilled eye would have noted they are using a point based system.


----------



## Ei (Oct 17, 2006)

Crothian said:
			
		

> My reaction to that was: "What is going on in the future that he needs a sword?"




Couple reasons

1.  I imagine that if he uses a gun when he freezes time, the bullet would leave the barrel and basically freeze, making it not as useful.  As opposed to a sword that can be used to chop up bad guys.

2.  We know that power comes from the brain, and if anything highlander has taught is, is that sword are good at taking out heads (and the brain).  So fighting against other super powered people who might be immune to gun fire or conventional weapon, sword would come handy.

3.  it just look cool, and it is obliviously a homage to trunks.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Oct 17, 2006)

I will say this about Natahn.  I cannot believe he slept with Niki.  He's a politician for crying out loud!  And he said he loved his wife and has two kids...unless he was lying.  It just boggles the mind.  He should know this would be bad for his political aspirations.


----------



## Ei (Oct 17, 2006)

Mad Hatter said:
			
		

> I will say this about Natahn.  I cannot believe he slept with Niki.  He's a politician for crying out loud!  And he said he loved his wife and has two kids...unless he was lying.  It just boggles the mind.  He should know this would be bad for his political aspirations.




_Political AND Grandma Unfriendly Comment Removed_

Ei, such comments do not have a place here at ENWorld.  And this is a clear violation of those rules.  Feel free to read them over the course of today while you're tempbanned.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Oct 17, 2006)

True dat.  But Nathan has had this insane single focus.  It just seems like he'd be too anal to do that, but eh.  You have a point and such.


----------



## Crothian (Oct 17, 2006)

The magic of Vegas


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 17, 2006)

Mad Hatter said:
			
		

> I will say this about Natahn.  I cannot believe he slept with Niki.  He's a politician for crying out loud!  And he said he loved his wife and has two kids...unless he was lying.  It just boggles the mind.  He should know this would be bad for his political aspirations.




So what's the story with Nathan's wife?  In the previous episode at the political event he mentioned that she couldn't be there.  I don't remember if he gave a reason...


----------



## Mad Hatter (Oct 17, 2006)

They haven't really explained anything about his wife, and I think I vaguely knew he had kids.  I mean he's running for Congress and he's trying to project the family man value so he'd have a wife and kids.  Other than that and Nathan and his mom, we got nada on the family front.


----------



## joshhg (Oct 17, 2006)

Hiro was great. My first thought seeing him was "Hiro has a son who controls time too!" Looks compleatly different.

And now for some random points/ideas:

Niki, if she has a mental problem, she has dissociative identity disorder 
(new name for split personality disorder), not schizophrenia, a congnitive disorder.
Any one else think that if she has any super power, she has super strength? Because she has beaten up the guy in the elevator and dismembered or at least folded the corpses.
I think Issac's ability isn't nessasarly drug dependent. While one could draw corralations between previous cultures belief in that visions were brought forth by a drugged state; I think that it is probably a purely mental block, like with Niki and her second personality having the powers, if she has any at all.
I hope that the kid has powers
Peter gets a scar?
I think the dude with Mister Bennet is Niki's husband, because the medalian he has is just like the scar Niki has on her back. But while I don't think he is Syler, I must admit that it is possible.
 Sword!!!

As for Nathan's wife, the creater of the show, Tim King, has given a spoiler about her on his website, http://www.9thwonders.com/.
[sblock] She is apparently disabled, or at least crippled, and that is why we havn't seen her yet [/sblock]

That's all for now, any one else have any ideas?


----------



## Mad Hatter (Oct 17, 2006)

Nah...the black guy with Bennett isn't Niki's significant other.  They have another actor to play D.L. Hawkins.  I, too, don't think that Isaac needs drugs.  I think he needs them now because he can't control the ability.  They are trying to maintain a balance here and seeing the future is incredibly hard to deal with so they had to put some limitations on it.  One is the drugs and the other was when they killed him in the future.

I don't think we've even begun to get an idea of what Niki can do.  If she did kill those men, she'd be very bloody.  And I don't care how long she was out, it isn't enough time for her alter to clean her clothes and remove the blood.  She was wearing the same thing unless I'm mistaken.  However, her alter in the mirror was real bloody.  I think they have something really unique with ehr and it's why I just really love the character of Niki.


----------



## bodhi (Oct 17, 2006)

Filby said:
			
		

> Future Hiro was pretty cool (I like him better as a geek tho'!), but I thought the sword was a bit much.



Are you kidding? He's a SUPERgeek! He's got the sword, the leathers, and the little goatee.
He's all "If I were a superhero...hey wait, I _am_ a superhero! I need a sword!"


----------



## bodhi (Oct 17, 2006)

Crothian said:
			
		

> The magic of Vegas



What happens in Vegas stays on videotape.


----------



## Victim (Oct 17, 2006)

Of course, Nikki's powers have interfered with recordings before, and she was in her alternate personality mode at the time.


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Oct 17, 2006)

Mad Hatter said:
			
		

> I don't think we've even begun to get an idea of what Niki can do.  If she did kill those men, she'd be very bloody.  And I don't care how long she was out, it isn't enough time for her alter to clean her clothes and remove the blood.  She was wearing the same thing unless I'm mistaken.  However, her alter in the mirror was real bloody.  I think they have something really unique with ehr and it's why I just really love the character of Niki.




I keep thinking that it may be something like the character of Antibody from the old Marvel comic DP7- where he projected this shadowy form of himself that acted out his impulses (including some murderous ones on at least one occasion).


----------



## Sir Brennen (Oct 17, 2006)

Mad Hatter said:
			
		

> I will say this about Natahn.  I cannot believe he slept with Niki.  He's a politician for crying out loud!  And he said he loved his wife and has two kids...unless he was lying.  It just boggles the mind.  He should know this would be bad for his political aspirations.



Two words: Ali Larter. Totally believable.   



			
				GlassEye said:
			
		

> So what's the story with Nathan's wife?  In the previous episode at the political event he mentioned that she couldn't be there.  I don't remember if he gave a reason...



It sounds like Rena Sofer is joining the cast as Nathan's wife. Since it's just been announced, I'd guess she won't show up for a few episodes. Rena was the veteran reporter from SciFi's short-lived series, _The Chronicle_.

Hmmm. Ali Later. Rena Sofer. Tough choice, there.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully (Oct 17, 2006)

I think I didn't mishear it, so what can we make of Nikki talking about "threatening _our_ kid"?
I formulated a new theory on this - maybe Nikkis man hasn't gone away or is dead, but instead he is inside Nikki? Though this isn't exactly a superpower, more a posessing-ghost story. The alternative that mirror Nikki is well aware of her other side and just used "our" to include her.

I think it is not unreasonable to assume that Claires father also has superpowers, which might either allow him to create copy himself or teleport (though teleportation doesn't explain why he is still required to get to an airport in time, unless he wants to keep a low profile or something like that). At least he is working with another superpowered character. 

Hiro and his sword - he really is a geek  . But also a good learner, the English of his future-self was fine.


----------



## Arnwyn (Oct 17, 2006)

Looks like my theory that the black guy is Sylar was wrong. My new(er) theory is that Niki's husband may be 'inside/part of' Niki - that's her (admittedly uncool) power. She did say "our child" (though that just could be the split-personality thing taking over). Hmm.

And Hiro is now certifiably awesome. What a great episode.


----------



## Taelorn76 (Oct 17, 2006)

Mad Hatter said:
			
		

> I will say this about Natahn.  I cannot believe he slept with Niki.  He's a politician for crying out loud!  And he said he loved his wife and has two kids...unless he was lying.  It just boggles the mind.  He should know this would be bad for his political aspirations.




Well now Linderman does own Nathan, just like he owned is father


----------



## Taelorn76 (Oct 17, 2006)

Mustrum_Ridcully said:
			
		

> I think I didn't mishear it, so what can we make of Nikki talking about "threatening _our_ kid"?
> I formulated a new theory on this - maybe Nikkis man hasn't gone away or is dead, but instead he is inside Nikki? Though this isn't exactly a superpower, more a posessing-ghost story. The alternative that mirror Nikki is well aware of her other side and just used "our" to include her.




That wasa actually the same thought I had when I heard her say "our kid". The only problem with that is _he_ then went back to Nathans room and


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully (Oct 17, 2006)

Taelorn76 said:
			
		

> That wasa actually the same thought I had when I heard her say "our kid". The only problem with that is _he_ then went back to Nathans room and



Yeah, yet another weak spot in the theory


----------



## Taelorn76 (Oct 17, 2006)

I thought the episode was the best so far. It changed the show form a I have to watch it, to I _need_ to watch it. I thought the ending with Hiro was great, he looked completly badass. What I wonder is if Hiro learned to control who is affected by his time stopping power. You see how Peter was free to move but no one else was, yet everytime he uses his power in the present every one freezes but him.


----------



## Taelorn76 (Oct 17, 2006)

Mad Hatter I was there enough clues this week to Peter's power alowing him to mimic others abolities?  If not, the previews for next week should make it clear to you.  

[sblock]if you noticed Issacs eyes when he paints they are milky. There was a scene in the previews and Peter's eyes were milky as well.[/sblock]


----------



## Taelorn76 (Oct 17, 2006)

Mad Hatter said:
			
		

> I find it interesting that she has the tattoo and they didn't think to grab her up (at least it looks like they aren't).  I cannot wait to see Nathan really fly.  I liked his musings on flying over the desert.  I like that the writers are showing that despite his words to the contrary, he's hard wired to fly.




I wonder if the tatoo only appears when she in her alter ego state. Maybe when she was lying there she was back to normal and hence no tatoo. Or maybe they just wanted Nathan and not her. Set her up for taking the fall on Nathans disapperance.


----------



## ThirdWizard (Oct 17, 2006)

Taelorn76 said:
			
		

> What I wonder is if Hiro learned to control who is affected by his time stopping power. You see how Peter was free to move but no one else was, yet everytime he uses his power in the present every one freezes but him.




My thought was that he hijacked Hiro's power and was able to move around in the time-freeze because of his own mimic abilities.


----------



## Taelorn76 (Oct 17, 2006)

ThirdWizard said:
			
		

> My thought was that he hijacked Hiro's power and was able to move around in the time-freeze because of his own mimic abilities.



I thought that as well for a little, until I realized he was nowhere near Hiro, initially,  to mimic his powers.


----------



## Cor Azer (Oct 17, 2006)

Taelorn76 said:
			
		

> I thought that as well for a little, until I realized he was nowhere near Hiro, initially,  to mimic his powers.




When dealing with the space-time continuum, near is a relative concept.


----------



## Truth Seeker (Oct 17, 2006)

Hmm, it looks that Mirror Ego literally forces her way through, to prevent the beatdown of her 'alter'. Now, there is a question, of who existed first.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Oct 17, 2006)

You should be shot Taelorn.   Just kidding, I really am just kidding.  They spelled it out in this episode, but I still believe that there wasn't anything leading up to it.  But I like this show and they made his ability believable now.  And they've nerfed it.  If he kept the ability or didn't have to be close by to whoever, then it would be crazy.

And, Niki's husband will be joining the cast soon.  In the promor pics, he's the only black bald guy.  They don't show the bad guys in the promos.  

One theory I'm working on for Niki's ability is that maybe Niki created the alternate personality to deal with her abilities.  Sorta like the classical psychological condition.  I think she was able to manipulate the mirrors and she saw it one day and couldn't deal.  Thus you get the birth of an alternate ego who can deal with this scary prospect of being really different.  The two Nikis would be separate entities, which would explain why Bad!ace Niki said "our kid".  At any rate even if part of her power is Evil!twin Niki, I think it's completely her own and not her the ghost of her husband since he isn't a ghost at all.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Oct 17, 2006)

I am willing to bet Nikki's son has Forges powers, the ability to build anything.


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 17, 2006)

Victim said:
			
		

> Of course, Nikki's powers have interfered with recordings before, and she was in her alternate personality mode at the time.




Except they showed the last bit of that scene through the camera's pov and it wasn't all snowed out.  Perhaps it's something she can control or only happens when she needs to protect herself.


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 17, 2006)

GlassEye said:
			
		

> Except they showed the last bit of that scene through the camera's pov and it wasn't all snowed out.  Perhaps it's something she can control or only happens when she needs to protect herself.




I believe it was only snowed out since she couldn't handle what she was seeing.


----------



## TwistedBishop (Oct 17, 2006)

The show, despite some serious pacing issues early on and even some blah characters (Niki the Split-Personality Psychopathic Stripper Hero), is proving itself a real winner.  Glad to see they're getting people together, should help smooth out the disjointed storylines.  Loved the nod to Rain Man for Hiro.  Yet another awesome cliffhanger.


----------



## bodhi (Oct 17, 2006)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> I believe it was only snowed out since she couldn't handle what she was seeing.



You mean a mental block on Niki's part?

Because, y'know, it'd be neat if Evil Niki has the combat skills (and superstrength? speed?), and Good Niki has the Jam Electronics power.


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 17, 2006)

I believe that we saw what Niki saw, ie the snow, just like we see what the mirror Niki does when Niki looks in the mirror.  Its all in Niki's imagination, we just get treated to seeing what Niki thinks she sees, not what actually happens.


----------



## bodhi (Oct 17, 2006)

Mustrum_Ridcully said:
			
		

> I think I didn't mishear it, so what can we make of Nikki talking about "threatening _our_ kid"?



I have no idea how accurate it actually is, but it's not uncommon for secondary personalities (in fiction) to be aware of the primary, especially "defense" personalities, which emerge to "protect" the primary. The Evil Twin says "Niki's not here" just before she thrashes the goon.

But it does indicate she feels Micah is her son, as well as Niki's.

Hm. I wonder if Niki's carrying around any _other_ personalities as well.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Oct 17, 2006)

I'm going with Mirror Niki probably deleted the footage of the killings in her garage.  I don't think the camera snowed when she and Nathan were making with the whoopee because Mirror Niki was doing what Linderman wanted her to and what Real Niki couldn't, which was get something over Nathan.  So it would behoove Mirror Niki to actually let Big Brother have a peek.


----------



## Ed_Laprade (Oct 17, 2006)

joshhg said:
			
		

> Hiro was great. My first thought seeing him was "Hiro has a son who controls time too!" Looks compleatly different.
> 
> And now for some random points/ideas:
> 
> ...



As for Niki, she doesn't need super powers to have elevated (super) strength. Hysterical strength could account for that, brought on by her other personality's not using the body's natural governor. And since the brain never really forgets anything without being damaged the same applies to her fighting ability. The other personality could tap into all those fight scenes that she's watched over the years...     (Oh yeah, Claire should have no memory! She may be able to regenerate brain cells, but once you've been dead for more than 15 minutes (usually) the memory chains start breaking down. Regeneration will *not* help with that! The regen will set them back to zero.)

Nathan is obviously an idiot if he can't see that what he's doing will come back an bite him in the @$$ at some point. (But that seems to be the case.) 

Given Future Hiro's new look, I'd really like to see 'our' Hiro's take on grim and gritty vigilanties in the comics!


----------



## WayneLigon (Oct 17, 2006)

Filby said:
			
		

> Future Hiro was pretty cool (I like him better as a geek tho'!), but I thought the sword was a bit much.




Swords don't run out of ammo or misfire, and though of course they're not great weapons when all your opponents have guns... in the hands of someone who can_ slow and stop time at will_, it's a terrifying weapon.


----------



## JEL (Oct 17, 2006)

Filby said:
			
		

> Very good episode. Thoroughly enjoyed it.
> 
> Future Hiro was pretty cool (I like him better as a geek tho'!), but I thought the sword was a bit much.




What about wearing a trench coat and carrying a katana isn't geeky as hell?


----------



## WayneLigon (Oct 17, 2006)

JEL said:
			
		

> What about wearing a trench coat and carrying a katana isn't geeky as hell?




In the dark grim future, Hiro abandons Claremont as his hero and goes over to Rob Leifield.


----------



## Sir Brennen (Oct 17, 2006)

Ed_Laprade said:
			
		

> (Oh yeah, Claire should have no memory! She may be able to regenerate brain cells, but once you've been dead for more than 15 minutes (usually) the memory chains start breaking down. Regeneration will *not* help with that! The regen will set them back to zero.)



Aaannd... you know this because you've talked to how many dead people who've regenerated  back to life? 

Seriously, we currently know so little about how memory works in the brain, I'm not sure you really say how much is lost physiologically afterdead. The fact that nervous tissue doesn't regenerate like other tissue presents a problem in the first place. But if you accept the premise that Claire's CNS does, and if information is stored "holographically" in the brain as some theories suggest, the remaining part of her brain might contain the information to allow the synapses in the damaged part regrow with their developed (as opposed to base genetic) configuration intact.

However, I think she'd been dead so long that _nothing_ should have been able to regenerate. If you think too hard about it, coming back from the dead _at all_ after several hours doesn't really make sense, even with a super regeneration power, as all tissue starts breaking down, not just the brain cells. The regeneration should prevent you from being dead in the first place.

And if there was still a cluster of living cells around that imbedded stick futilely trying to close the wound, you have to wonder, how little tissue could she regenerate from? If you cut off her hand, could the hand grow a new body? Could she regenerate from decapitation? 

The show, while highly entertaining, is definitely more entrenched in comic-book science than "hard" sci-fi.


----------



## ThirdWizard (Oct 18, 2006)

WayneLigon said:
			
		

> Swords don't run out of ammo or misfire, and though of course they're not great weapons when all your opponents have guns...




It is a formal weapon of a Hiro. Not as clumsy or random as a gun.


----------



## Aaron L (Oct 18, 2006)

I am so glad my friend got me to watch this show.  I actually have a reason for my TV again.


Hiro is my hero!  Patterning his superhero costume after mirai Trunks, the X-Men references... damn!


----------



## Taelorn76 (Oct 18, 2006)

It was clever how they got around people finding out about Claire's death, by making her Jane Doe. The QB was really freaked when he saw her at school the next day.


----------



## Truth Seeker (Oct 18, 2006)

*Easter Egg...found*

Okay...since no one pick it up, not even me. *Had to be pointed out by a friend of mine* There is a switch of pictures, and the clue is...a book!


----------



## Taelorn76 (Oct 18, 2006)

Truth Seeker said:
			
		

> Okay...since no one pick it up, not even me. *Had to pointed out by a friend of mine* There is a switch of pictures, and the clue is...a book!



Can you elaborate on _switch of pictures_? Is this in the show, on the web?


----------



## Iku Rex (Oct 18, 2006)

*Obligatory short time travel rant*

I'm starting to warm a little to Heroes. The acting and writing wasn't as clumsy as in the pervious episodes. Still not very impressive though.

But the time travel... (Hiro and painter guy.) Why does almost every sci-fi show have to include this glaringly absurd concept.


----------



## Umbran (Oct 18, 2006)

Mad Hatter said:
			
		

> And, Niki's husband will be joining the cast soon.




Played by Leonard Roberts, who we probably best know from his role as Forrest Gates in the Buffy TV series.


----------



## Sir Brennen (Oct 18, 2006)

Truth Seeker said:
			
		

> Okay...since no one pick it up, not even me. *Had to pointed out by a friend of mine* There is a switch of pictures, and the clue is...a book!



I noticed that too... wasn't sure if was suppose to mean something or if it was a goof. For everyone that missed it, the picture of the author on the back of the evolution book changed. 

The first time it was a picture of Erick Avari (of the movie Stargate and The Mummy), then it changed to someone else I didn't recognize in the next episode. At first I thought it might be to a change in actors, but I see Erick is credited with at least four upcoming episodes of Heroes, so I'm not sure what to make of the switch.


----------



## Truth Seeker (Oct 18, 2006)

Well this was the fourth show...so, who the sam hill is that guy? :\ 


			
				Sir Brennen said:
			
		

> I noticed that too... wasn't sure if was suppose to mean something or if it was a goof. For everyone that missed it, the picture of the author on the back of the evolution book changed.
> 
> The first time it was a picture of Erick Avari (of the movie Stargate and The Mummy), then it changed to someone else I didn't recognize in the next episode. At first I thought it might be to a change in actors, but I see Erick is credited with at least four upcoming episodes of Heroes, so I'm not sure what to make of the switch.


----------



## Truth Seeker (Oct 18, 2006)

Nothing is perfect.


			
				Iku Rex said:
			
		

> I'm starting to warm a little to Heroes. The acting and writing wasn't as clumsy as in the pervious episodes. Still not very impressive though.
> 
> But the time travel... (Hiro and painter guy.) Why does almost every sci-fi show have to include this glaringly absurd concept.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Oct 18, 2006)

I mentioned Leonard Roberts in the other thread, so I figured everyone knew.   At any rate, here is a spoiler about D.L. Hawkins and Micah:

[sblock]It's being reported that D.L. has the power of phasing.  I guess now we know how he's eluded authorities.   Micah hasn't been given a definate power, but he's not being reported as having no power like Mohinder and Simone are.  I think they might give boy genius a power like being a boy genius [/sblock]


----------



## Sir Brennen (Oct 18, 2006)

Truth Seeker said:
			
		

> Well this was the fourth show...so, who the sam hill is that guy? :\



He'd be Mohinder's father, who's currently sitting in a funeral urn on the desk. 

Often IMDB gives actor credits for movies which haven't come out yet, and sometimes for television episodes yet to be aired. For example, Ali Larter is listed for 7 episodes of Heroes (assuming that's how many they've filmed so far; she probably be in more.)

*Edit:* Looking further into IMDB, Erick Avari is scheduled to first appear in the episode "Homecoming", airing Nov 13th.

So that begs the question: will Dr. Suresh appear in flashbacks, or is he really still alive somewhere?


----------



## Fast Learner (Oct 18, 2006)

Or will Hiro go back in time to talk to him?


----------



## Mad Hatter (Oct 18, 2006)

I don't think he's still alive.  Mohinder mentioned having to id the body and the fact that there were like 2 bodies that people thought were Chandra before Mohinder gave a positive id on a body.  So unless Mohinder is horribly mistaken, that guy is dead.It could be flashback or they just might be giving credit to the fact that his image has appeared a few times on the back of his book.  It'll be interesting to see what they do in regards to Prof Suresh.


----------



## Sir Brennen (Oct 18, 2006)

Fast Learner said:
			
		

> Or will Hiro go back in time to talk to him?



Given the premise of the show, oddly that makes the most sense.   

But also, look at the episode title. Seems to imply a reunion between Mohinder and his father; do you think Hiro will eventually be able to take people through time with him?


----------



## RangerWickett (Oct 18, 2006)

Is there some place I can watch this online? Does NBC provide free online viewing? I'm sadly busy both Monday and Friday evenings.


----------



## Sir Brennen (Oct 18, 2006)

RangerWickett said:
			
		

> Is there some place I can watch this online? Does NBC provide free online viewing? I'm sadly busy both Monday and Friday evenings.



NBC Rewind

Also, on Sunday, Oct 22nd, it looks like they're going to be showing 3 back-to-back episodes.


----------



## Gab (Oct 18, 2006)

Yes, NBC has the episodes online: http://www.nbc.com/Heroes/. But maybe only the last one?


----------



## The Grumpy Celt (Oct 18, 2006)

Crothian said:
			
		

> My reaction to that was: "What is going on in the future that he needs a sword?"




He gonna face off with the Kurgen.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Oct 18, 2006)

The Grumpy Celt said:
			
		

> He gonna face off with the Kurgen.




LOL!  Of course.  It all makes sense now!


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Oct 18, 2006)

WayneLigon said:
			
		

> In the dark grim future, Hiro abandons Claremont as his hero and goes over to Rob Leifield.



Actually, the end of this week's episode was a total Days of Future Past homage. Liefeld had to get it from somewhere.


----------



## LightPhoenix (Oct 18, 2006)

I'm more convinced than ever that not only does Sylar have multiple abilities, but that he obtains them by eating the brains.

Speculation:



Spoiler



"Save the cheerleader, save the world."

Issac's painting shows Claire menanced by a shadowy figure - probably Sylar.

They have to save Claire because if Sylar gets her regeneration, he'll be nigh unstoppable.


----------



## Taelorn76 (Oct 19, 2006)

LightPhoenix said:
			
		

> I'm more convinced than ever that not only does Sylar have multiple abilities, but that he obtains them by eating the brains.
> 
> Speculation:
> 
> ...




I think him being a TK is make him pretty powerful already. I would be a little more concerned with him being able to get Hiro's power to control time and space. With that he could pretty go anywhere and change history to his desire.


----------



## Silver Moon (Oct 19, 2006)

WayneLigon said:
			
		

> In the dark grim future, Hiro abandons Claremont as his hero and goes over to Rob Leifield.



Nah, he's not bulky enough to carry the massive BFG's that Leifield would require him to carry.


----------



## Crothian (Oct 19, 2006)

The Grumpy Celt said:
			
		

> He gonna face off with the Kurgen.




I think Hiro's time stopping ability makes him the clear cut D ) favorite


----------



## Mad Hatter (Oct 19, 2006)

Crothian said:
			
		

> I think Hiro's time stopping ability makes him the clear cut D ) favorite




I don't know, man.  The Kurgen growled like nobody's business, yo.


----------



## bodhi (Oct 19, 2006)

Mad Hatter said:
			
		

> Mohinder mentioned having to id the body and the fact that there were like 2 bodies that people thought were Chandra before Mohinder gave a positive id on a body.



I wonder if this means that someone was taking out men matching the description. The message on the doc's answering machine implies (as I recall) that he and Sylar met, so it wouldn't be Sylar. Hmm...


----------



## LightPhoenix (Oct 19, 2006)

Taelorn76 said:
			
		

> I think him being a TK is make him pretty powerful already. I would be a little more concerned with him being able to get Hiro's power to control time and space. With that he could pretty go anywhere and change history to his desire.




He could, but he'd also still be stoppable.  Claire's regeneration would make him pretty unkillable.

Also, killing Hiro would be pretty difficult, I think.  Mostly because he can control time and space.    It's possible Sylar doesn't even know he exists.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Oct 19, 2006)

If we're working on the theory that Sylar can do what they can do, then he could stop Hiro.  Especially if he has greater control over his abilities and that seems likely and Chandra Suresh might've actually helped the dude.  What happens when to time manipulators go out it Clash of the Titans style?  I predict some fun paradoxes/world endage.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully (Oct 19, 2006)

LightPhoenix said:
			
		

> He could, but he'd also still be stoppable.  Claire's regeneration would make him pretty unkillable.
> 
> Also, killing Hiro would be pretty difficult, I think.  Mostly because he can control time and space.    It's possible Sylar doesn't even know he exists.



Did you miss the scene when Hiro and his friend left the Casino? If Hiro isn't prepared for it, he can easily be knocked out (and his future self won't warm him, because it is dead  ).


----------



## Taelorn76 (Oct 19, 2006)

Mustrum_Ridcully said:
			
		

> Did you miss the scene when Hiro and his friend left the Casino? If Hiro isn't prepared for it, he can easily be knocked out (and his future self won't warm him, because it is dead  ).



Yeah but in that scene Hiro was a level 1 timestopper. In the scene on the subway he has gained experience points


----------



## wingsandsword (Oct 19, 2006)

LightPhoenix said:
			
		

> He could, but he'd also still be stoppable.  Claire's regeneration would make him pretty unkillable.



Well, Claire's regeneration does have the limit that the source of the injury has to be removed first.  Somebody like that could be staked like a vampire to keep them incapacitated.


----------



## LightPhoenix (Oct 19, 2006)

wingsandsword said:
			
		

> Well, Claire's regeneration does have the limit that the source of the injury has to be removed first.  Somebody like that could be staked like a vampire to keep them incapacitated.




But they wouldn't be permanently dead, and who knows how powerful Claire's regen is.  Especially in the hands of Sylar, who seems much more in control of his abilities than the Heroes.


----------



## Umbran (Oct 19, 2006)

LightPhoenix said:
			
		

> Also, killing Hiro would be pretty difficult, I think.  Mostly because he can control time and space.




Dude, he just got socked in the nose.  If you can punch him, you can kill him. 



			
				bodhi said:
			
		

> I wonder if this means that someone was taking out men matching the description.




NYC proper has an Indian population in excess of 225,000.  For South Asians in general, it goes up over a quarter million.  Having a few of them die within an unspecified sortish timespan should not be too odd.  Having a few die so that they aren't identifiable is a little more of a stretch...


----------



## Truth Seeker (Oct 19, 2006)

[COMPLAINT!!!]All right...enough of the level stuff, exp mention, and whatever is coming from you gaming mouths!!!! GAWD!!!! I'm trying to watch a show here, and all I hear in my head....Level, Experience, roll dice, d20. Am I watching a game????[UNCOMPLAINT]

 ...Now, with all the stuff that is happening, I wonder who is chasing Claire?


----------



## Rel (Oct 19, 2006)

Truth Seeker said:
			
		

> [COMPLAINT!!!]All right...enough of the level stuff, exp mention, and whatever is coming from you gaming mouths!!!! GAWD!!!! I'm trying to watch a show here, and all I hear in my head....Level, Experience, roll dice, d20. Am I watching a game????[UNCOMPLAINT]
> 
> ...Now, with all the stuff that is happening, I wonder who is chasing Claire?




I think SOMEBODY just failed a Will Save and got a Circumstance Penalty to his Diplomacy Check!


----------



## Taelorn76 (Oct 19, 2006)

Rel said:
			
		

> I think SOMEBODY just failed a Will Save and got a Circumstance Penalty to his Diplomacy Check!



LOL



			
				Truth Seeker said:
			
		

> ...Now, with all the stuff that is happening, I wonder who is chasing Claire?




I think in it will turn out to be her father chasing her in that scene. I don't know why but I just have that feeling


----------



## Umbran (Oct 19, 2006)

Rel said:
			
		

> I think SOMEBODY just failed a Will Save and got a Circumstance Penalty to his Diplomacy Check!




He should be glad this isn't a board dedicated to Word of Darkness games.  Once you play Mage, everything becomes Mage.  Hiro's powers become trivial to describe in terms of the Time and Space spheres...


----------



## cincinnati reds (Oct 19, 2006)

Umbran said:
			
		

> He should be glad this isn't a board dedicated to Word of Darkness games.  Once you play Mage, everything becomes Mage.  Hiro's powers become trivial to describe in terms of the Time and Space spheres...




Isn't that Time and Correspondence?


----------



## The Grumpy Celt (Oct 19, 2006)

LightPhoenix said:
			
		

> Claire's regeneration would make him pretty unkillable...




She's kind like a skinny, pom-pom take of Wolverine.

Where are the shadowy evil men chasing eveyone? This show needs shadowy evil men.


----------



## Taelorn76 (Oct 19, 2006)

The Grumpy Celt said:
			
		

> Where are the shadowy evil men chasing eveyone? This show needs shadowy evil men.




Did you miss the scene that Issac painted her being chased by a Shadow of a man?   

Also in that scene I was suprised by how far NBC went with showing him getting high. durring primetime.


----------



## wingsandsword (Oct 19, 2006)

cincinnati reds said:
			
		

> Isn't that Time and Correspondence?



Time and Correspondence in Mage: The Ascention
Time and Space in Mage: The Awakening


----------



## bodhi (Oct 19, 2006)

Truth Seeker said:
			
		

> Am I watching a game????



Why, yes, you are. Hiro even understands that he's a PC.


----------



## bodhi (Oct 19, 2006)

The Grumpy Celt said:
			
		

> She's kind like a skinny, pom-pom take of Wolverine.



"I'm the best there is at what I do. And what I do is CHEER!"
*snikt* and the pompoms come sliding out of her forearms!


----------



## Mad Hatter (Oct 19, 2006)

I would say Claire's regen powers are par for the course.  Someone said that it owuld be unlikely for her to be dead for hours and then regen because of tissue death snad such.  Id on't think that would be the case.  It takes quite a bit of time for the cells in your body to all die.  Just because you die doesn't mean that the cels that were undergoing mitosis suddenly stops.  There's stil energy powering those cells until there isn't anymore.

At any rate, as long as even a few of her cells are still alive, then apparently she can regenerate if the significant impediment is removed.  Looks like it might've hit her brain stem and she couldn't tell her entire body to regenerate.  If you notice, she had to put her ribs back into her side before that was healed.  So, I think they're keeping it failry consistent.  It also means that while Sylar becomes insanely hard to kill (if he possesses all talents since he can use telepathy or precognition to see it coming, use his time abilities or telekenesis to stop it or flight to evade it), it isn't impossible.  Just means it's harder.  They might be going in an entirely different direction.  They might just need Claire at a future time and her death now would screw that up, which would fit with Future Hiro.


----------



## JEL (Oct 20, 2006)

Truth Seeker said:
			
		

> [COMPLAINT!!!]All right...enough of the level stuff, exp mention, and whatever is coming from you gaming mouths!!!! GAWD!!!! I'm trying to watch a show here, and all I hear in my head....Level, Experience, roll dice, d20. Am I watching a game????[UNCOMPLAINT]
> 
> ...Now, with all the stuff that is happening, I wonder who is chasing Claire?




The character himself says that exact same kind of stuff, so it's perfectly appropriate..


----------



## Brown Jenkin (Oct 20, 2006)

The Grumpy Celt said:
			
		

> Where are the shadowy evil men chasing eveyone? This show needs shadowy evil men.




Sylar has a bunch of other powers so why not the power to turn himself into a shadow-man.


----------



## danzig138 (Oct 20, 2006)

Truth Seeker said:
			
		

> Am I watching a game????



Yeah, you shouldn't read Hiro's blog then.


----------



## Truth Seeker (Oct 20, 2006)

Been there, done that...  


			
				Umbran said:
			
		

> He should be glad this isn't a board dedicated to Word of Darkness  games.  Once you play Mage, everything becomes Mage.  Hiro's powers become trivial to describe in terms of the Time and Space spheres...


----------



## wingsandsword (Oct 20, 2006)

Hiro's blog makes many referenes to him seeing himself as a PC in a game.  He jokes about how he's going to get XP, waiting for MP to recover, constantly comparing himself to characters in video games and movies.  He learned his teleportation technique by mimicing something he read in X-Men, and when he discovered he had to rest between uses of his powers, he refers to it as MP.  Gaming references when discussing the show, and especially that character, seem quite appropriate.


----------



## Rel (Oct 20, 2006)

I gotta question for you guys:  How many episodes have there been of this show?

What I've read about it seems cool but I haven't seen any of it thus far.  They are advertising a "catchup marathon" on Sunday that I could possibly watch or record.  Would that be everthing from the beginning?


----------



## Taelorn76 (Oct 20, 2006)

Rel said:
			
		

> I gotta question for you guys:  How many episodes have there been of this show?
> 
> What I've read about it seems cool but I haven't seen any of it thus far.  They are advertising a "catchup marathon" on Sunday that I could possibly watch or record.  Would that be everthing from the beginning?




There have been 4 episodes so far


----------



## D.Shaffer (Oct 20, 2006)

Mad Hatter said:
			
		

> I would say Claire's regen powers are par for the course.  Someone said that it owuld be unlikely for her to be dead for hours and then regen because of tissue death snad such.



When someone gets impaled through the brain with enough damage to cause death, and then is up and about hours later as if nothing happened, I dont think tissue death will be much of an issue.


----------



## Reynard (Oct 20, 2006)

Taelorn76 said:
			
		

> Also in that scene I was suprised by how far NBC went with showing him getting high. durring primetime.




Myself, I am always suprised how TV allows for R-Rated gore but only PG-13 rated sex/nudity and G-Rated drug use.  The fact that they let us see the stick get removed from Clair's skull but not the needle getting inserted into Isaac's arm just underscores the abject wierdness of "decency" in television.

(Just for the record, I am a 'less blood, more boobs' type of guy when it comes to censorship.)


----------



## Truth Seeker (Oct 20, 2006)

*NNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNOoooooooooooo!!!!*


			
				wingsandsword said:
			
		

> Hiro's blog makes many referenes to him seeing himself as a PC in a game.  He jokes about how he's going to get XP, waiting for MP to recover, constantly comparing himself to characters in video games and movies.  He learned his teleportation technique by mimicing something he read in X-Men, and when he discovered he had to rest between uses of his powers, he refers to it as MP.  Gaming references when discussing the show, and especially that character, seem quite appropriate.


----------



## Taelorn76 (Oct 21, 2006)

Reynard said:
			
		

> (Just for the record, I am a 'less blood, more boobs' type of guy when it comes to censorship.)



I think most guys fall into that category


----------



## Reynard (Oct 21, 2006)

Taelorn76 said:
			
		

> I think most guys fall into that category




I'd agree with you on the "more boobs" part, but I think that sex and violence tend to go hand in hand, with violence winning out if there's an 'ether/or' choice to be made.  Not that I don't like a good, dramatic, story-appropriate level of violence.  I just wish that American television would realise that, in the long run, a few nipples here and there was no worse than bullet wounds or autopsies.


----------



## Mistwell (Oct 22, 2006)

Reynard said:
			
		

> Myself, I am always suprised how TV allows for R-Rated gore but only PG-13 rated sex/nudity and G-Rated drug use.  The fact that they let us see the stick get removed from Clair's skull but not the needle getting inserted into Isaac's arm just underscores the abject wierdness of "decency" in television.
> 
> (Just for the record, I am a 'less blood, more boobs' type of guy when it comes to censorship.)




Actually, there is a different, odder reason you didn't see the needle in that scene I think, though you could well be correct in general.

A lot of these episodes were refilmed, after they chose to go a slightly different direction.  The version I saw at comic-con had Issac cut his own hand off to paint the nuclear blast painting.  They have obvious removed that entirely (and changed an actor, and changed part of a plot).  The scene with that needle that you are referring to is one of the original scenes...where he was missing a hand.  So they cut the scene in a kinda odd way to avoid where you see him shooting up in an arm without a hand.


----------



## PhoenixDarkDirk (Oct 22, 2006)

Crothian said:
			
		

> So, what's up with Cheer leader's  Dad?  Is he in three places at once here?




My guess is that the unknown location where Mister Bennet observed Matt was near his Odessa home. Once he was done with Matt he went home to prepare for his flight, which I suppose was to Las Vegas.


----------



## Truth Seeker (Oct 22, 2006)

Now, the question is, will we see that as a special DVD release?


			
				Mistwell said:
			
		

> Actually, there is a different, odder reason you didn't see the needle in that scene I think, though you could well be correct in general.
> 
> A lot of these episodes were refilmed, after they chose to go a slightly different direction.  The version I saw at comic-con had Issac cut his own hand off to paint the nuclear blast painting.  They have obvious removed that entirely (and changed an actor, and changed part of a plot).  The scene with that needle that you are referring to is one of the original scenes...where he was missing a hand.  So they cut the scene in a kinda odd way to avoid where you see him shooting up in an arm without a hand.


----------



## cincinnati reds (Oct 23, 2006)

wingsandsword said:
			
		

> Time and Correspondence in Mage: The Ascention
> Time and Space in Mage: The Awakening




I feel so old...


----------



## Rel (Oct 23, 2006)

Well, I watched the marathon last night and I'll be officially watching this show henceforth.

Dammit.  Just what I needed, another TV addiction!

At least I'll be forced to watch it at my leisure since it airs on my Game Nights and my wife will DVR it for me.


----------



## Taelorn76 (Oct 23, 2006)

Watched the marathon on and off last night, but I caught the part where Nikki returns to Nathans room and seduces him, like he needed much seducing   , but anyways the following morning when Claire's  dad is standing over him with that black guy, the tatoo on her shoulder was missing. It was there when she was her alter ego but didn't seem to be there after. I wonder if it only manifests when the other come personal comces out to play.


----------



## Truth Seeker (Oct 23, 2006)

-Rubbing hands in a gleefull evilness-  


			
				Rel said:
			
		

> Well, I watched the marathon last night and I'll be officially watching this show henceforth.
> 
> Dammit.  Just what I needed, another TV addiction!
> 
> At least I'll be forced to watch it at my leisure since it airs on my Game Nights and my wife will DVR it for me.


----------



## Felon (Oct 26, 2006)

Mad Hatter said:
			
		

> At any rate, as long as even a few of her cells are still alive, then apparently she can regenerate if the significant impediment is removed.  Looks like it might've hit her brain stem and she couldn't tell her entire body to regenerate.  If you notice, she had to put her ribs back into her side before that was healed.  So, I think they're keeping it failry consistent.




When her neck was broken, it spun around and set itself (something that accelerated cellular regeneration alone wouldn't accomplish), so I have to vote for "not consistent". 



> It also means that while Sylar becomes insanely hard to kill (if he possesses all talents since he can use telepathy or precognition to see it coming, use his time abilities or telekenesis to stop it or flight to evade it), it isn't impossible.  Just means it's harder.  They might be going in an entirely different direction.  They might just need Claire at a future time and her death now would screw that up, which would fit with Future Hiro.




Well, if Nathan's brother (I don't recall the name, so I just refer to him as Generic Good Looks Guy) had adaptoid powers, and so does Skylar, then perhaps the big mystery is that Skylar is Generic Good Looks Guy from the future, courtesy of Hiro's time/space powers?


----------



## Felon (Oct 26, 2006)

Rel said:
			
		

> Well, I watched the marathon last night and I'll be officially watching this show henceforth. Dammit.  Just what I needed, another TV addiction! At least I'll be forced to watch it at my leisure since it airs on my Game Nights and my wife will DVR it for me.



See, I'm glad to be able to watch at my leisure because I find this show pretty unaddicting. For one thing, they seem to have skewed a little too hard towards good looks. There are scenes where Mohinder is supposed to come across as sounding like a nut (like when he tries to approach Patrelli), but people do not dismiss someone with GQ model good looks out of hand. That's just not how we're conditioned. 

I think it's easy to see where they're going with Ali Larter's character: D.L. is hiding courtesy of his "houdini" powers. He'll show up and explain that he didn't kill anybody. She did. Big shocker there, but you heard it here first (assuming you didn't figure it out yourself).

The sequence with Hiro coming back from the future is probably the best sequence yet, but even that was a little heavy-handed with Hiro being far more cryptic than was called for.

Maybe I've missed a few scenes, but why has Mojinder become disillusioned anyway? Did he figure out that his girlfriend was a plant by Evil Nerdy Father yet (another surefire "surprise")?


----------



## Brown Jenkin (Oct 26, 2006)

Felon said:
			
		

> Maybe I've missed a few scenes, but why has Mojinder become disillusioned anyway? Did he figure out that his girlfriend was a plant by Evil Nerdy Father yet (another surefire "surprise")?




I am going with bad writing. On the train Mojinder and Peter are talking and next to each other when Hiro stops time and pops in. When he pops out and time starts again Peter is on the other end of the car and from Mojinders point of view he would have just teleported. Yet Mojinder instead goes from partial believing to utter sckepticism instead. It seems the writers want him to remain in the dark despite his desire to believe his father. Not a bad idea but it is poor writing to stick him in situations where he has to remain blind to what is going on around him. Other than this I am mostly enjoying the show.


----------



## Taelorn76 (Oct 26, 2006)

Felon said:
			
		

> When her neck was broken, it spun around and set itself (something that accelerated cellular regeneration alone wouldn't accomplish), so I have to vote for "not consistent".



I would think that nothing is there to get in the way of the healing, and she still has control of her muscels she turned her own neck around.


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 26, 2006)

Hiro said something like, "I'm risking a time rift..."  A time rift?  How would he know that could happen unless he's caused one?  And I was pretty disappointed when Peter didn't use Hiro's time stop power to convince Mohinder.  I mean, Peter already suspects he uses other people's powers, he said as much to Mohinder, then later finished Isaac's painting.


----------



## Taelorn76 (Oct 26, 2006)

GlassEye said:
			
		

> Hiro said something like, "I'm risking a time rift..."  A time rift?  How would he know that could happen unless he's caused one?  And I was pretty disappointed when Peter didn't use Hiro's time stop power to convince Mohinder.  I mean, Peter already suspects he uses other people's powers, he said as much to Mohinder, then later finished Isaac's painting.




I think that for Peter to mimic others powers he must be close to them. Since Hiro moved away from him he could not use his power.


----------



## Henry (Oct 26, 2006)

GlassEye said:
			
		

> Hiro said something like, "I'm risking a time rift..."  A time rift?  How would he know that could happen unless he's caused one?




I'm guessing that he's probably ed up the time stream multiple times previously in order to figure this out.


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 26, 2006)

Taelorn76 said:
			
		

> I think that for Peter to mimic others powers he must be close to them. Since Hiro moved away from him he could not use his power.




So you think Peter has to be near the other person at the time he manifests the power?  I was kinda thinking that once he was near them them he could manifest their power for a short time even if they left.  I was thinking about when he was in the hospital and drew the picture of himself hovering.  Isaac didn't seem to be anywhere around.  Maybe it lingers for a while if he touches the person.



			
				Henry said:
			
		

> I'm guessing that he's probably ed up the time stream multiple times previously in order to figure this out.




True.  It would be cool if we get to see some of those mess ups, though.


----------



## Taelorn76 (Oct 26, 2006)

GlassEye said:
			
		

> So you think Peter has to be near the other person at the time he manifests the power?  I was kinda thinking that once he was near them them he could manifest their power for a short time even if they left.  I was thinking about when he was in the hospital and drew the picture of himself hovering.  Isaac didn't seem to be anywhere around.  Maybe it lingers for a while if he touches the person.



Yeah I forgot about that he dre that at the hospital. You may be right in that lingers for a bit, even after close contact. Maybe the longer he is near the others the more time he has their ability?


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Oct 26, 2006)

GlassEye said:
			
		

> True.  It would be cool if we get to see some of those mess ups, though.



I think it's inevitable  that we're going to see Hiro enthusiastically get into all sorts of trouble.


----------



## Felon (Oct 27, 2006)

Taelorn76 said:
			
		

> I would think that nothing is there to get in the way of the healing, and she still has control of her muscels she turned her own neck around.




If your neck is completely twisted around, then your spinal is severed, thus preventing muscular action.


----------



## Piratecat (Oct 27, 2006)

I'm totally blanking on when Peter mimicked Isaac's powers, and am wondering if I somehow missed part of an episode. When was it, anyone remember?

Nikki's tattoo is very specific. It is echoed in some of the first paintings we see by Isaac, but it's actually the coincidental pattern that the genetic data makes when Mohinder scans it from the thumb drive. In other words, it's the embodiment of "super" - it's the symbol for what makes them unique.

Mentioned in another thread, but a spoiler about Sylar:



Spoiler



According to the IMDB, Sylar is played by Sean Bean.


----------



## Victim (Oct 27, 2006)

Episode 2.  We see his stick figure drawing just shy of 40 minutes in which depicts the previous scene.


----------



## Taelorn76 (Oct 27, 2006)

Victim said:
			
		

> Episode 2.  We see his stick figure drawing just shy of 40 minutes in which depicts the previous scene.




But we see him start to draw it a few scenes before. IIRC it was after his mother visited him in the hospital.


----------



## LightPhoenix (Oct 27, 2006)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> Mentioned in another thread, but a spoiler about Sylar:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




This has been confirmed as not true by SB's website.

IMDb is absolutely the worst place to go for future casting decisions.  Current and past, fine.  It has no reliability with regards to future casting though, because anyone can add anything.


----------



## Piratecat (Oct 27, 2006)

LightPhoenix said:
			
		

> This has been confirmed as not true by SB's website.



Huh. Good to know. That makes me feel a little better, though; when we saw Sylar move while going after the girl, he didn't have the same silhouette as SB. 

So, speaking of which -- think the little girl has powers, too?


----------



## Taelorn76 (Oct 27, 2006)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> So, speaking of which -- think the little girl has powers, too?



Well we know her dad did, else he would not have had his brain taken. Now are the powers heriditary(sp)?


----------



## LightPhoenix (Oct 28, 2006)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> So, speaking of which -- think the little girl has powers, too?




If you subscribe to my theory that Sylar consumes brains of people with powers to gain powers, then yes, it is likely the little girl has an ability, else Sylar wouldn't have gone after her.  Then again, we don't know exactly how Sylar knows where the heroes are, and how he specifically knows some of them (Nathan), so it's not absolutely certain.


----------



## John Crichton (Oct 28, 2006)

LightPhoenix said:
			
		

> If you subscribe to my theory that Sylar consumes brains of people with powers to gain powers, then yes, it is likely the little girl has an ability, else Sylar wouldn't have gone after her.  Then again, we don't know exactly how Sylar knows where the heroes are, and how he specifically knows some of them (Nathan), so it's not absolutely certain.



To take your theory a step further, Sylar could know who and where some of the supers are from his connection with the "dead" Doctor Suresh.


----------



## Seonaid (Oct 28, 2006)

Felon said:
			
		

> Well, if Nathan's brother (I don't recall the name, so I just refer to him as Generic Good Looks Guy) had adaptoid powers, and so does Skylar, then perhaps the big mystery is that Skylar is Generic Good Looks Guy from the future, courtesy of Hiro's time/space powers?



I don't do a lot of speculating or deep analyzing of this show (beyond reading this thread and thinking, "Hm"), so I don't know how likely or possible this is, but let me say that it would be *damn* cool. Peter (Nathan's brother) is one of my least favorite characters, and giving him *that* kind of depth would be awesome.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully (Oct 28, 2006)

LightPhoenix said:
			
		

> If you subscribe to my theory that Sylar consumes brains of people with powers to gain powers, then yes, it is likely the little girl has an ability, else Sylar wouldn't have gone after her.  Then again, we don't know exactly how Sylar knows where the heroes are, and how he specifically knows some of them (Nathan), so it's not absolutely certain.



But note that the little girl survived, so maybe she didn't have powers and Syler didn't care about her!


----------



## Asmo (Oct 28, 2006)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> So, speaking of which -- think the little girl has powers, too?




This freaks me out, but I can´t remember any little girl - what little girl are you talking about here? 

Asmo


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully (Oct 28, 2006)

Asmo said:
			
		

> This freaks me out, but I can´t remember any little girl - what little girl are you talking about here?
> 
> Asmo



In the second episode, the first appearance of the telepathic cop. They found the parents dead (brain extracted), and the child is missing. The cop finds her via telepathy and draws suspicion by the FBI agents...

(At least that's the only girl I remember that would fit so far.  )


----------



## Asmo (Oct 28, 2006)

Mustrum_Ridcully said:
			
		

> In the second episode, the first appearance of the telepathic cop. They found the parents dead (brain extracted), and the child is missing. The cop finds her via telepathy and draws suspicion by the FBI agents...
> 
> (At least that's the only girl I remember that would fit so far.  )




Ahh, of course! Thanks! ( She was hiding in a alcove or something like that )

Asmo


----------



## Taelorn76 (Oct 28, 2006)

John Crichton said:
			
		

> To take your theory a step further, Sylar could know who and where some of the supers are from his connection with the "dead" Doctor Suresh.



He did have the same maps as the good doctor. He could have also been helping Suresh in his research into finding more super beings, so he knows the process and can continue his own research on the side, allowing him to find more supers.


----------

